# Moving to Houston



## Emma1979 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi

We have the chance to move from Derbyshire England to Houston Tx due to my Husbands job.
We are a family of four - me, son (age 8) daughter (age 14) so its a big decision for me to make. 
Is there anyone who has been through a similar move, or someone who has knowledge or useful advice on Houston?
My biggest concern is my children and how this will effect them. Especially my 14 year old. 
We have looked on the internet at areas such as the woodlands and the schools look pretty good..... but any feedback would be greatly recieved


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

What part of Houston? It really is such a huge area, so many counties. The Woodlands is pretty tony, and the schools are very good. There are many wonderful areas. Where will he be working?


----------



## HoustonBob (Dec 30, 2012)

I transferred to Houston in September, my family make the move in May/June next year. I have a son age 14 and a daughter 11. My son didn't want to come, but is coming around to the idea now that he has seen the houses and the thought of having a pool! My daughter is happy to go with the flow. Our greatest concern was schooling, whilst there are great schools both privately and publicly we looked for a way for him to maintain his UK curriculum and we are signing him up to the british School of Houston so he can still do his GCSE's. We searched long and hard and on the internet there are good and bad reports; also speaking to colleagues good and bad stories. We think this is the best option but until they start couldn't say for sure.


----------



## JennYoungUBS (Dec 31, 2012)

From people I know, they've had nothing but great things to say about Houston. Culture is rich there, so it would be a great place for a teenager to grow up!


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

Houston Rocks!!!

We moved to Houston in November last year from Utah, people are generally polite and tolerant, Houston is a very diverse city and everybody seems to get along pretty good, sure there is crime but remember Houston is a 6 million People city so...

We are renting a house in the NW, Jersey village city ( by the Sam Houston Tollway and 290 freeway) and you can rent a big house (big yard) for around $1500 a month, schools in Jersey Village are great and Gas is cheap in texas ( right now is $2.96 a gallon).

Best of luck !!!


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi we are looking to move within the next 6 months.... How is it going? Where did you finally move to? 
Been looking into Woodlands. Have 2 kids 7 and 5

Thanks
Nish


----------



## henriett86 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have friends in Houston. They are not very impressed, in New York much better life standard.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Depends on your definition of standard of living. NY and Houston are very different in what they offer but both have good and bad points. The biggest difference were the people and opportunity to get to know them. New York was very hard to meet people and that usually comes easy to me as I have lived all over the world. Houston is friendlier and kids activities (school based) and church are good places to meet people. Your Houston neighbor is more likely to welcome you to their neighborhood where A North Eastener couldn't care less.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi we want a family friendly environment as kids are still young (7 and 5) 
Woodlands and Katy have been recommended in Houston... Any thoughts?
Thanks
Nish


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Both areas are good. Are you going to visit there to do an exploratory ? Texas is a much better place to raise kids.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi yes we will visit first and check out some schools and houses. Just worried about the drive to work for my husband! However it takes him 1hr here in London....

Schools finish beginning of June so will have to come before then.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Houses are a good half the price of homes in NY. You can go on Trulia and do a check on home prices. Schools are much better in Texas than NY. Many people do send their kids to private schools due to racial reasons. City schools in NY are to where you want your kids to attend. Much violence like assaults and even rapes in school. Bullying would also be a problem due to your kids accent or being different.

Taxes are much higher in NY than Texas. Two yrs ago we thought we would try living in the northeast part of US and were never more ready to leave. We moved to New Zealand last year.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

My husband is a kiwi... NZ is lovely!

Thanks for you advice


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Houston living*



HoustonBob said:


> I transferred to Houston in September, my family make the move in May/June next year. I have a son age 14 and a daughter 11. My son didn't want to come, but is coming around to the idea now that he has seen the houses and the thought of having a pool! My daughter is happy to go with the flow. Our greatest concern was schooling, whilst there are great schools both privately and publicly we looked for a way for him to maintain his UK curriculum and we are signing him up to the british School of Houston so he can still do his GCSE's. We searched long and hard and on the internet there are good and bad reports; also speaking to colleagues good and bad stories. We think this is the best option but until they start couldn't say for sure.


Hi I live in spring which is a suburb of Houston.
There is a neighborhood called memorial northwest
Which has 100's of homes, many with pools and there
Is a community center you have access to
When you buy in the neighborhood which
Also has a huge pool, tennis courts and walking
Trails. All the schools- elementary junior high and high
Schools are all walking distance as well as there
Are buses. The high schools here have problems
As all large city's have but the police station
Is right next door to the high school. Klein
High school is a good school and I just
Had a Japanese exchange student who loved
It there, did very well and made many friends.
The home here are very large. You can buy
A 3-4000 sq ft home with a pool for around 200,000. Which
By US standards is dirt cheap. The woodlands
Is where there is more wealth and therefore
More expensive.
Spring is also closer by commute to Houston.
The traffic commuting into Houston is pretty
Bad and you need to consider that. It depends on
Where everyone is working. If someone works
In Houston and locates to the woodlands
You can expect a 30-45 minute or more commute
To the city and back!
This is a veryyyyy big city and spread out! 
Hook up with a realtor in the spring area who
Can also show you the woodlands. There 
Are 1000's if homes to choose from! 
Good luck and welcome to texas!


----------

